# Russian tortoise Breeder



## Ulises

Whats good everyone I'm looking to buy a Russian tortoise,I live in Canada and I haven't had any luck looking for breeders or places that carry these tortoises in my city (Toronto) could someone please point me to a website or a person who breeds them preferably in Canada or in the US ? 
I've read so much conflicting reports and I'm hoping someone could shed some light,Could I buy a tortoise from the US? Is it permitted to buy reptiles from the US? Your help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

I just read a post from a Canadian who purchased a tortoise from a shop here in the states and was told that the only tortoises allowed in Canada are tortoises that have been born there.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10666.html

Sorry, I don't know any Canadian Russian breeders, but if you contact one of the breeders here in the states, they might be able to refer you.


----------



## Isa

You can go to this reptile expo, I went to the one in Montreal and there was a couple of breeders. The store Pet Credit Pet Center was there too, they had a lot of tortoises to sell. They are located in Missisauga. Their phone number is 905-274-8018. Maybe you can call them to see if they have Russian tortoises at the moment. 
Here is the link of the reptile Expo I am talking to you about.
http://www.reptileexpo.ca/

Good luck


----------

